# Metformin club



## littlebopeep

Hi Girls, Ive decided to start this thread for all us girls who have POCS who are on met, i went to my FS on tuesday after being on met for 3 months in the hope that id get my clomid unfortunantly he said that due to the fact im ovulating he wont give it to me :growlmad: he claims that 7 out of 10 of his patients on met get their:bfp: on met alone. im slightly peed off so i decided to start this thread for all us met lovers out there to share our side effects, questions, fears and most importantly our success stories. so here goes this is my story, started TTC in March 2009, had 21 day blood taken in March 2010, Got:bfp: April 2010 only to have ectopic in May had surgery and left tube removed and diagnosed with POCS, currently on 3rd month of Met.:dust:


----------



## BabyBubbles

:wave:

I came off bcp July 08, had 5 normal cycles, got pg, lost baby at 13 weeks and since then my pcos has returned with a vengeance. My cycles are anything between 28 and 108 days. Im overweight and doc wouldnt help. Changed doc who gave me met yesterday. Ive got to take one day for 2 weeks then increase to 2 then increase to 3. She also said that if i lose 2 stone by the new year and still not ov that she will give me clomid :yipee:

I took first one yesterday and apart from really loud smelly trumps :blush: have had no side effects! I'm sooooo excited though now and more determined than ever to shift the weight.

My doc did say that she would run more tests in jan and if im ovulating i wont get clomid. apparently it over stimultes the ovaries, i though that would be a good thing - more eggs!!! lol

Did you have any side effects?

Sorry to hear of your loss xx


----------



## sianyld

hey girls :wave:

can i join please, been ttc #1 for 16months now and zilch!!
was recently diagnosed with PCOS! and have been given met...up to 3 a day now!
in the beggining they made me feel :sick: but ok now...think my bodies gotten used to them being there.
Gynae wont give me clomid till i've tried the met first for a while :growlmad:My BMI is under 30 after losing a stone but the docs have not said hardly anything in regards to weight.
up until last cycle which lasted 62 days i hadnt o'ved but did that cycle wthout any meds but its few and far between. currently on CD7 and taking my last soy tablets to nite in hopes of that BFP.

sorry for ur losses girls and i really hope we dont have to wait to long to get our BFP's xxx


----------



## littlebopeep

Welcome girls! YAY now theres 3 of us! im due the:witch: today but have cramping since tuesday and have loads of cm im hoping this is it but knowing my luck i`ll prob be out, will test in the morning if nothing happens did yer Fs tell you to stay on met if you get your:bfp: because ive been told to stay on it?!!


----------



## BabyBubbles

i haven't got that far yet! ive read loads on the internet and apparently theres no evidence yet that it can do harm to take while pg???

Were you ovulating before you started taking met? I'm hoping this will kick start my ickle ovaries again without the clomid but probably clutching at a few straws :)


----------



## Eala

I thought I'd share a success story, I hope that's ok :blush: I was only on Met when I fell pregnant :)

On Met, I managed to finally lose weight I'd been struggling to lose for years, and I went from no periods to a cycle which was between 28 and 31 days.

Doctor opinions will vary as to whether it is safe to take in pregnancy. There have been (small) studies done which suggest that for women with PCOS, taking metformin for the first 12 weeks reduces the risk of miscarriage to nearer the normal risk. If you see what I mean - having PCOS carries an increased risk of miscarriage, but Met *might* bring that down to the same chance as a woman who doesn't have PCOS. There have been no large scale studies done that I know of, though, so always check with your doctor!

Best of luck to all of you, I hope you all see your BFPs very soon :hugs:


----------



## BabyBubbles

Hey Eala, thanks for sharing and congrats on the gorgeous little one :thumbup:

If you dont mind me asking, how much weight did you lose to get things going again? Im currently 16 stone :blush: and doc said to lose 10% and with the met should help things get back to 'normal'. It's sooo hard though, it's the exercise that I struggle with!


----------



## Eala

I don't mind you asking at all. I went from over 16 stone to 13.5stone when I fell pregnant. I put on 3 stone in pregnancy (argh), but have since lost it again, and a bit more. I need to get back on track with exercise again, but Metformin definitely helped me get back to where I was by watching what I was eating.


----------



## sianyld

fab success story sweetheart! u give us hope! i have lost a stone down to 12st 4 from 13st 4 without the met. taken soy this month in hopes of that long awaited BFP....i seriously dont know if will work but i cant sit around doing nothing anymore...im longing for my first baby xxxx


----------



## Greener Grass

Hi can i join too? I've been taking met for 4 weeks now, TTC #2 for 6 months now and its so hard because my cycles are irregular as you can imagine, I'm currently feeling really sick everyday with it which is convincing me i'm pregnant when i'm not :(


----------



## sianyld

:wave: 
hey hun,
the met is bloddy awful in the first few wks isnt it!! my body has adjusted to it now tho and little to no side effects...hope ur wait is not too much longer xx




Greener Grass said:


> Hi can i join too? I've been taking met for 4 weeks now, TTC #2 for 6 months now and its so hard because my cycles are irregular as you can imagine, I'm currently feeling really sick everyday with it which is convincing me i'm pregnant when i'm not :(


----------



## Emz_number3

Hi girls, i was told i had pcos last month, i have been put on Metformin been taking it for 2 weeks now..ooo and the first 3 days i took my bum for a wee lol TMI
its ok now..just get slightly dizzy and feel a bit sick, upping my dose week 3 to 1500mg


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi everyone hope that ye all had a great weekend! im now four days late this has never happened before i took a test yesterday morning but it was negative could i be preggers and getting a negative! im confused but still taking my met glad to see that more people have joined xx


----------



## sianyld

littlebopeep said:


> Hi everyone hope that ye all had a great weekend! im now four days late this has never happened before i took a test yesterday morning but it was negative could i be preggers and getting a negative! im confused but still taking my met glad to see that more people have joined xx


hey hun, 

do u use FF? did u track O this cycle? u never know hun it could just be taking a while to pick it up on HPT. Hope that this is ur lucky month xxx


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi sianlyd, i was on my hols when i was ovulating so had loads of:sex: my cycle has never been this late think i`ll wait til thursday to test again if she hasnt showed ive noticed my boobs are bigger but not sore like they were then i got my positive on my last pregnancy would love if i was but im sure the:witch: will turn up sooner rather than later


----------



## sianyld

sounds promising hun FX'd 4u xxx


----------



## Emz_number3

urghhh...so im on 1500 (3 tabs a day) after slowly building up to this dose...and i this is TMI but im getting the runs with it..i no this is a common side effect and im willing to put up with it...i hope this passes soon...3rd week of taking metformin..

i also get slight headaches and feeling sick. 

this im all willing to put up with aslong as it gets me my baby


----------



## Emz_number3

anyway i have a question, so like i said iv beentaking met for 3 weeks and periods are all over the place, usually every 65-75 days apart....im on day 60 right now...have not done a test in around 4 weeks...i dont no if its worth taking another one...as i dont no if you can ovulate with periods like mine...but then im asking myself , can the metformin trigger ovulation and i could be pregnant??


----------



## littlebopeep

hi emz, Im also on 1500mg had the runs and really bad headaches but they have stopped thank god! the met can start you ovulating so you could be pregger my cycle is all over the place im currently on cd37 the longest my cycle has ever been is 35 days took a hpt last nite it was negative, ive lost weight on the this cycle half a stone and my BMI has decreased by 1% im hoping that this is the reason why im late i just wish the witch would make her appearance so that i can get back to my baby making:dust:PS i think you should:test:


----------



## BabyBubbles

ooooh i agree emz, test!!

Littlebopeep - hope this is it for you, you're not out til af arrives!

I've been taking the met, and i must be lucky as ive had NO side effects apart from feeling a tiny bit queasy which is totally ok with me! bit peeved now though as only taking 1 tab a day and meant to be seeing doc next week but ive had to make the app the following week. Im sooo impatient lol!! Ive also lost 3lb this week so feeling positive!!

FXd for everyone xxx


----------



## littlebopeep

hi girls i still havnt got the witch this has never happened before im now 6 days late im getting really worried if i am pregnant shouldnt i be getting a positive on a hpt at this stage?


----------



## Doingit4us

Emz_number3 said:


> urghhh...so im on 1500 (3 tabs a day) after slowly building up to this dose...and i this is TMI but im getting the runs with it..i no this is a common side effect and im willing to put up with it...i hope this passes soon...3rd week of taking metformin..
> 
> i also get slight headaches and feeling sick.
> 
> this im all willing to put up with aslong as it gets me my baby


Try taking Dramamine at night when you take it. It's an over-the-counter motion sickness pill, but it worked for me on the first try. I tried taking Met with my dinner, but I was horribly nauseated the next day. I up my dosage from 750mg to 1500mg tomorrow. We shall see if it still works. Hope you feel better soon and fx that you get your BFP!


----------



## littlebopeep

ok girls im now 7 days late havnt done a hpt what should i do? should i go to the doctors? im really worried


----------



## Emz_number3

littlebopeep said:


> ok girls im now 7 days late havnt done a hpt what should i do? should i go to the doctors? im really worried

obvious answer is - do a test


----------



## sianyld

Def do a test urself first hun and see where u r after that Fx'd and let us know how u get on xx


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi girls im heading to the doctors at 4:15 im afraid that i could have another ectopic hes going to do bloods etc will let ye know how i go xx


----------



## sianyld

good luck sweetheart i hope it goes ok for u xxx


----------



## BabyBubbles

good luck bopeep xxxx fx'd for u xx


----------



## littlebopeep

Well girls im back he done a test it was negative he said that i`ll probably miss this period due to my weight loss this month but to carry on TTC as if ive got it counting the day i was due as the first day of my period while i was there he looked at my scan results and told me that my pocs has cleared from my right ovary which is great news as i still have that tube thanks for all your support:dust:


----------



## sianyld

aww pleased it went ok hun and here's to hoping that next month will be urs hun xxx


----------



## littlebopeep

Thanks Sianlyd heres hoping for lots of:bfp: for the metformin club xxx


----------



## wobberly

Hey Ladies, quickie....
I take 2x500g Met a day. One in Morning with breakfast and 1 with my dinner. Should I be taking these both together at the same time?


----------



## sianyld

wobberly said:


> Hey Ladies, quickie....
> I take 2x500g Met a day. One in Morning with breakfast and 1 with my dinner. Should I be taking these both together at the same time?

Not really sure hun...i take 1500mg a day 3 tabs - 1 with brekkie,lunch and dinner! so im not sure if it makes any diff really! sorry i cant be more help xx


----------



## littlebopeep

I take 1500mg i take one in morning and 2 at night i dont think it really matters when you take them as long as you get your dosage xxx


----------



## bumpyboo

hi ladies!! what dosage of metformin is everyone on?? Im only on 500mg a day?! isnt this really low?? Quite possibly why its doing NOTHING for me!!


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi bumpyboo you should ask your FS to increase your dosage at your next consultation Im on 1500 mg although on other forumns ive seen some women on 2000mg but they seem to be in the states


----------



## bumpyboo

I will ask, i went to my drs and she said it was up 2 the gynae, oh well im back at the gynae at the end of moth but i bet he will just up it for another 3 months instead of clomid!!


----------



## littlebopeep

bumpyboo i know here your coming from my Fs wont give me clomid because im ovulating on my own i was so upset especially because i have only one tube i thought it would give me a boost and ive seen loads of people on this forumn getting clomid eventhough they are ovulating:cry:


----------



## bumpyboo

So annoying isnt it!!! Hope you get it soon xx


----------



## littlebopeep

thanks bumpyboo fixed for us all xxxx


----------



## sianyld

hey all, FX'd to every 1 for that :bfp: im on my 2nd day of +OPK's now! hope ov is just round the next corner !!! xx


----------



## littlebopeep

Good luck ive skipped my Af this month so just BD every other day at the moment and starting the ov tests on monday good luck happy:sex: lol xx


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi girls im just wondering if any of you have facial hair due to POCS i had a small clump about 10 under my chin they have all but dissappeared in the last week and a half has this happened to any one im still loosing weight and now have a BMI of 26 im just wondering would the pocs be clearing themselves due to the weight loss and the met what do ye think?


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies mind if i join you all?


----------



## mrsm2be

hey can i join this too lol, ive been diagnosed of having pcos. ive been given metformin by my docs as ive not had a proper af since june, had spotting in august though. im on 500mg, takin them twice a day. its playin havoc with me, some upset tummies. iv already got 2 gorgeous boys of my own, but ttc 1st one with my partner (hes not the dad of the two) ive been trying for 9 months altogether, had a miscarriage end of march :( 

xx


----------



## ald

Hello ladies, can I join you?

I was told I had PCOS 5 years ago and was put on 1000mg metformin a day, have now been TTC for 3 years without even a hint of them magical 2 lines. We are currently on a 6 month break due to hubby being in Afgan and going to start IVF once he returns next year.

My doctor has just upped my dosage to 1500mg per day, so I am currently suffering the side effects again and not leaving the house!


----------



## xkissyx

i take 500mg 3 times daily and don't have any of the bad side effects never really got them either .. just and upset tummy for a few days and got rather bloated but now fine on them since 2nd week .. so far been taking them 4 weeks x


----------



## littlebopeep

Welcome girls, i got af yesterday it was 16 days late it has never happened before my cycle is all over the place think im going to just bd every other day when af disappears as i find the ovulation kits expensive if your not sure when your ovulating xxx


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi girls ive set up a new thread about napro technology which is a natural alternative to IVF napro has a higher rate of success for women with pocs than ivf, i just want to see if any one has tried it xxx


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi girls ive just seen on another thread where another lady has ovulated after taking Vitamin D just thought id pass it on to anyone having trouble ovulating xx


----------



## BabyBubbles

Hi girls, this is first cycle taking met. I increased dosage to 1000mg this week and am now on cd25. Noticed today a little bit of creamy cm with teeny tiny microscopic clotty looking blobs of red blood in my undies totally tmi - sorry!!. Now I normally spot before my af but nothing like this - normally pinky brown wet stuff when i wipe. Is this normal do you think? If it means Im getting an af then fantastic cos cycles are normally twice this long if not longer, but just a bit concerned as not seen it before? Any thoughts?

Thank you xx


----------



## littlebopeep

Baby b ubbles could you be pregnant i had cm like that when i was keep us posted xx


----------



## BabyBubbles

i wish littlebopeep! The spotting has gotten heavier the last couple of days and needing a pad now so thinking af on its way. Part of me is pleased as cycle is shorter but part of me is a bit fed up as spotting before af isnt good. Think i expected the met to be a wonder drug that would fix me lol


----------



## mrsm2be

hi ladies, just wondering when you started taking metformin, how long was it before you got af? cos ive not had af since august, and started to take metformin 500mg 2 weeks ago, i take them twice a day, so im just curious to see what happens to your afs. xx


----------



## Starstryder

Hello ladies! I don't have pcos but have insulin resistance and have been on met for a few years on and off now. Had a m/c in July (wasn't on met for almost a year) when my doc decided despite the weight loss I still have insulin problems so back on it again. Third cycle since m/c and the met seems to be working better than I remember it doing.

I have lost 33lbs since the last time I used it so it is possible that it is just working better for me now. It does seem to have shifted my cycle to 28 days instead of 29/30 so happy days lol.


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi girls i see our thread is slipping away we must keep it up xxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyliz8

HI all

I started metformin about 8 weeks ago, had my first AF after week 6 (which was painful to say the least) I have since read up more and although I was happy to be given met I am starting to get a little dishearted as now it seems it does not make you OV? Is this correct? Im very confused about it all. x


----------



## forestfairy

Hi, I have just been prescribed metformin for PCOS weight gain. I am due to start it next week but am terrified of the side effects. Wondered if anyone had any tips for controlling the side effects?


----------



## HoneyWright

Hi Ladies

Do you mind if I join you?

Ive been TTC for nearly 4 years with PCOS, and have just been put back on Metformin which I tried a few years ago. Im excited to try Met again, as it worked well last time (I stopped as we took a TTC break).

I will be on 1500mg a day but will build up slowly with 1 a day first week and so on.

Everyone seems quite new to Met on here, so how are you all doing? I found the gradual build up worked for me last time, and it became obvious what foods not to eat with Met as well.

Ive just read through all the posts and littlebopeep I had the same thing as you when i started Met, a longer cycle than normal then is settled to a nice 30 day cycle.

Look forward to chatting to you all.

Sarah


----------



## BabyBubbles

Hi ladies,

Well, im having no side effects like nausea and diarrhea etc but i have been heavy spotting for the last week with lots of cramping. Is this normal? It started on cd25 and now on cd31 and worried this is going to continue for ages. Anyone had similar?


----------



## HoneyWright

Sorry babybubbles I never had this but I would consult your Dr


----------



## dizzyliz8

forestfairy said:


> Hi, I have just been prescribed metformin for PCOS weight gain. I am due to start it next week but am terrified of the side effects. Wondered if anyone had any tips for controlling the side effects?

[QUOTE Hi ladies,

Well, im having no side effects like nausea and diarrhoea etc but i have been heavy spotting for the last week with lots of cramping. Is this normal? It started on cd25 and now on cd31 and worried this is going to continue for ages. Anyone had similar? ?[/QUOTE]


Hi forest fairy, 

I think its just case of waiting and see wether you are affected, i have nausea and issues with bowel movement (TMI i know) but i have been taking anti-sickness pills and as for cramping, heat tends to help best. x 

Hi babybubbles, 

I had cramping for about two week before AF finally arrived, I actually went to the doctors because i worried as i was cramping for two weeks and thought it wired that I had not had any AF, but ended up starting the very next day and although you end up feeling sore etc you should be fine once AF been and gone.
I found I lived with a hot water bottle glued to me for quite some time lol but i am fine now and apparently the pain gets less and less which is understandable if you havent had a period for ages. My last one before this was January which is probably why i was so bad, so it is right to think it will get better (well, im hoping anyway lol).

Let me know how you all get on it would useful as Im relatively new to metformin too x


----------



## HoneyWright

Dizzy, love your count down to Christmas!!


----------



## littlebopeep

Welcome girls its great to see people joining the thread, does anyone know any success stories for metformin it would be great to hear them im having a month off from TTC because ive started napro technology and there is a four week sex ban ive started another thread about this it has a higher success rate than ivf for pocs sufferers xxx


----------



## HoneyWright

Whats napro technology?


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi honey wright its a natural charting of CM it can show problems like low pogestrone lack of vitamins ect that are causing problems where you cant conceive it has a high success rate and way cheaper than ivf ive got a thread on it in this section and theres a link to the website most couples conceive within a year check it out but the sex ban is a drag because you feel like your missing a month where you could get pregnant


----------



## babygirlhall

Hi all :hi: 
I was told yesterday i have PCOS and started metforim. Doc did bloods and the problems were with my LH and FSH levels, LH was 20 and the average should be 8! The FSH was 5 but not sure what the average is for that? Doc did say the LH should be less than the FSH so its got to come down alot!! Im on a very low dosage and have to build it up, the doc said met causes upset stomach and i suffer with IBS so my tummy is super sensitive anyway! Not had af since 5th aug, first and last since stopping bcp in June 2010. TTC baby number 2 :baby: I really hope that met will bring on af and help me to O so i can catch that little eggy :winkwink: 
Excited about joining and getting to know you girlies :hugs:


----------



## gflady

Hi everyone! Can I join in?

Was diagnosed with PCOS yesterday and put on metformin after not having a period for a year! That's my only symptom (as well as the ton of cysts that showed up on my ovaries scan). I'm not overweight, if anything I'm underweight so am a little worried about being on metformin as I hear people lose weight on it. Anyway, that's me. Hope it works as I'd love to have a period! 

Btw, how do you guys feel about the diagnosis of PCOS? People I've told are like "yeah, it's more common than you think". But it still sucks! The thought that it could be a long road ahead before concieving is quite depressing. Know what I mean?


----------



## littlebopeep

welcome girls
gflady, i know its a bummer waiting ive been trying for 2 years in march didnt know i had pocs until i got pregnant and had an ectopic then it showed up i didnt lose any weight on the met ive been dieting myself and have a stone off its hard to keep wondering when i`ll ever fall pregnant


----------



## foxy roxy

Hi girls, thought I would join in too, been on Met for 4 months now and I am getting on ok with it. I started ovulating in the first month of taking it.
I also have PCOS, but have no problem with my weight, just unwanted hair really. PCOS is very common and a lot of women have it without knowing.

Just wish they could find a cure.

Would also love to hear some success stories of people Met (especially those with PCOS as well) my FS isn't putting me on Clomid as the Met is making me ovulate so he said there was no need, but a lot of the success stories seem to be from those on clomid??


----------



## HoneyWright

starting my Met tomorrow, ahhhhh!


----------



## gflady

Good luck! I started mine yesterday. I feel a little sick and spaced out on it but that could just be because I'm tired. Fingers crossed to the met working! :)


----------



## HoneyWright

Day 2 on 500mg of Metformin and all is well!! :)

Just taking one a day as I increase the dose and taking with my tea and all well so far thankfully.

Im slightly nervous as I fly to Singapore on Sunday and I hope I will be able to eat healthy while there so it doesnt give me a bad reaction to the met.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## babygirlhall

Hiya girls,
Im only on my 4th day of taking metformin but getting really strage twingy feeling in ovary area, both sides but one more than the other. Its too early for anything to happen right? Took a clear bule digi ov test after taking a cheapie and both were fairly dark (still neg) but could this be the start of it? Felt really off yesterday, legs, lower back really achey? Could this be side effects of metformin? Only on really low dosage do doubt it? :shrug: Have attached pics of the ov tests i took, can metformin give u false ov tests? Have also attached one from yesterday where you can clearly see the difference! Will re-test tomorrow to see what happens but just feel different this time :wacko:
Let me know what u think :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







cut t 2.jpg
File size: 67.4 KB
Views: 2









cut t.jpg
File size: 82.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HoneyWright

I would say you are about to Ov hun, yay!!!

I have never heard of met giving you a positive OPK.


----------



## babygirlhall

Thanks honeywright :thumbup:
Really hope it is O coming, did the :sex: last night just incase :blush:
Here are todays tests, what do you think? First one is asda own brand ovulation test, clear blue digital (no smiley face yet) and IC.
????
 



Attached Files:







test day 2.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HoneyWright

Looking good, I would keep DTD every few days until the OPK's are blank :)

Ive gone up to 2 tablets today (1000mg) as no bad side effects to one so far.


----------



## Blue12

Today is my first day of taking 2 tablets a day. I have a bad reaction to metformin and I am not looking forward to 3 a day. 2 isn't so bad.


----------



## HoneyWright

if you are worried about 3 hun I would keep on 2 for a few days extra, also have you heard about the slow release tablets? I hadnt but another met girl takes them as she has a bad reaction to Met.

Goodluck hun, im so looking forward to following your IVF journey xx


----------



## lucylou16

Hi All, I am also suffering with PCOS. I came off BCP in March 2010 and after not having a period for three months (before going on BCP I was really regular) I went to the doctor who ran some blood tests (all came back normal) and booked me in for a scan which showed PCOS in the right ovary only. I have since had one period mid August. Since then have not had anymore! Went back to the drs on 22nd Oct who prescribed me Met. Like many of you I have started on one 500mg and after one week have increased to two and then I have to go up to 3. Few side effects but been okay. Done a Ov test on Saturday and got a smiley face!!! Couldn't believe it! I'm sure the met has helped. Hopefully this will work for us all!x


----------



## bumpyboo

Hi Ladies, just thought i would join :flower: I started on metformin at the end of july 500mg a day, I was hoping it would be this miracolous drug that would have gotten me pregnant by now and i wouldnt miscarry! I was wrong.....I started it on the 28th July got Af on August 7th, thought great but then that was it until 28th October!! ALthough i was back at the dr's on the 27th Oct and he upped my dosage to two tablets for a week then up to 3. so on the night of the 27th I took two tablets and then the next morning i got AF :happydance: Really hoping that it wasnt coincidence and that the met really has helped now ive increased my dose. Im fine with the tablets providing i take them last thing at night before i go to bed then i find that im asleep so i dont really feel the symptoms as bad. Im up to 1500mg on thursday and hoping and praying it really helps me along my TTC long journey and puts an end to the "TTC" and a hello first trimester!! Hugs to everyone, and i hope you all get that sticky BFP very soon!! Im begining to get very fed up with this now, a year at the end of the month since i miscarried my first bambino and that time last year i thought "this time next year, I will hopefully be close to giving birth or be a mummy by then" i thought wrong!! Babydust to all xxxxxxx


----------



## drakey

hi ladies
can i join please, had endo appt this afternoon and he has prescribed me metformin. will be startin on 500mg for day 1 then day 2 will be taking 100mg then month 2 go upto 1500mg a day... really hoping it works to regulate my cycles and get my little sprout! lol we will see! prescription should be ready friday :) xx


----------



## HoneyWright

Started slight spotting last night and more today, horrah I can get my bloods done this week, yay so excited!!

On 2 tablets (1000mg) a day at the moment, had a few days off last week as I was in Singapore and it didnt make for a pleasant trip!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Welcome drakey :) How are the tablets going?


----------



## drakey

hi honey

im on day 3 and been getting very bad dioreaha! hav u any side affects? im really hoping it stops coz i dnt think i can bare a whole 6 months of it! xx


----------



## IrishCholaGrl

Newbie here with a question: I've been on met for a year now and am having regular periods. Can I assume I'm ovulating?


----------



## drakey

Hi Irish

having regular periods doesnt always mean you are ovulating, have you tryed charting, temping and using Ovulation tests? x


----------



## dizzyliz8

Im still on the met, been taking it for two and half months now. Still waiting AF (did have one within 6 week but nothing since then). Anyone else had the same? I wasnt expecting the become the perfect 28 day cycle but was hopeing that it would be shorter now as on day 38 x


----------



## BabyBubbles

hi, ive been taking 1500mg for a month now and in total for 2 months. First cycle i got my af on cd 32 (rather than 80 something!) i am now on cd 25 and waiting!!! All side effects have now gone - yay!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Great to hear babybubbles, do you think you have Ovd?


----------



## SweetJennie

I have heard a lot of ladies saying Metformin helped them get their periods back... I was wondering if anyone here is using Metformin for the opposite? I started my period last Dec and from then to Aug I would say if I had 30 days in total where I wasn't completely flooding off my feet that would be a lot. I had to have a D&C (didn't work to stop my bleeding), Provera (stopped my period for a short time the first time I used it and didn't work after that), and a blood transfusion. It wasn't until I was put on Metformin the beginning of Aug that my periods regulated themselves to 30-odd days right away. I take Metformin for PCOS and this is the 2nd time I have been on it. I was diagnosed with PCOS about 3 years ago.


----------



## drakey

Thats great bubbles, i should have really put on anote on when my last af is coz im not sure when to expect it. im on 1000mg a day at the moment and going upto 1500mg next month for the next 5 months xx


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Ive just been diagnosed with PCOS and started Met 500g last week. Upped it to 1000mg last night and been fine so far. Giving it 6 weeks on met then GP going to review things, hoping to get ovulating this month.


----------



## kka

Hi ladies:hi: finally after 3 U/S's and 5 docs i finally got the diagnosis i have suspected for a while...... I have PCOS. My new doc prescribed me metformin and i started it today, 500mg twice a day. Does metformin help with weight loss at all??? I havent doone a lot of research into metformin so any info any of you ladies can give me would be great. 

Also i am about to start my 2 cycle of clomid and my doc said that because i am taking Met this cycle also that i should stay at 50mg clomid. I took 50mg last cycle and i didnt ovulate so i kinda wanna take 100mg this cycle. What im wondering is does Met make that much of a difference that i should stay at 50mg or should i take 100mg???? thanks for the help :hugs:


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to give another success story. We had been trying for 14 months and after 1 month of being on the metformin we are now pregnant! It's early days but so far so good! I spoke to my doctor about staying on the metformin and he said what has already been said, that different people will have different ideas about what is best. My doc said to speak with the FS who prescribed it to me and take his advice.

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## HoneyWright

Congrats Pink :)


----------



## SweetJennie

Congratulations pink! Hope you have a great pregnancy. :)


----------



## BobDog

i was on metformin for a year but was taken off it 8 months ago for reasons i don't want to go into, but i'm now going back on it... just taken my first 500mg tab, my dr said that i am to gradually increase to 4x500mg per day, so that means that i will be on 2000mg! does that sound like to much to you?i have severe PCOS and since being off met last time i have put on 5 stone in 8 months! that is DEPRESSING!

but i have been keeping my spirits up! i lost 6 stone last time and i was delighted! i am hoping to loose this 5 stone that i have put on in this 8 months!


----------



## foxy roxy

Hi jenbrem, I am on 1500mg a day, 3 x 500mg, and I thought that was a lot.
I don't think I have come across anyone on such a high dose before but there is probably a few who are

I am sure your dr knows what he is doing though.

I love being on Met, it makes me ovulate, keeps my weight regular and other symptoms of PCOS have calmed down, and best of all I have no side effects from it, I am just hoping that it helps me finally get pregnant.

Good Luck.


----------



## SweetJennie

I am currently on 1500mg but I know my family doc mentioned that if it doesn't keep my pcos under control they would increase me to 2000mg. He told me the max dose is 2000mg.


----------



## DMS

hi everyone! Can i also join in please..as i'm about to start on metformin myself. I have pcos and i have had two early mcs. The consultant has said that it enhances ovulation as well as will help me stay pregnant after i get my BFP. I have a question. How long will sperm survive inside us?


----------



## Lousie598

DMS said:


> I have a question. How long will sperm survive inside us?

 I think it is around 3-4 days in average conditions and possibly higher in ideal conditions. https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/sperm-survive.html.html


----------



## Lousie598

Mind if I join? I was first diagnosed with PCOS when I was 15 years old because of irregular periods. After a few more years of erratic periods I went on the pill for 9 years and forgot all about it! However during those years I managed to gain 5 stones and started sprouting hair where no woman should! I blamed the weight gain on university but even 4 years after graduation I still cannot shift it! Since coming off the pill a year ago my periods got worse and worse and I am now on a 45-50 day cycle. I ended up getting tested again for PCOS after asking or help with loosing weight. On the scans I had many cysts on both ovaries (but the left one is far better which is hopeful) but apparently my blood work is normal (?) so apparently I shouldn't have the excess hair problems I do have! 

I started met two weeks ago and I am hating every day of it! First week 500mg, next week 1000mg and then tomorrow starting 1500mg. I feel so sick all the time! I just really want to be sick but I have not managed it yet. I have such bad diarrhea that I am now scared to eat anything! (it is making my hour long commute to and from work very stressful!) Yet according to my wii fit I have put on 2 pound this week!!! Constantly dehydrated so just living on water at the moment. (is it just my imagination or is the nausea worse when you are hungry?) I am suffering such humiliation at work from the wind I honestly cannot control it- just bending over is enough! If I am brave enough to eat anything I have to go hide away from the office until I have stopped the seemingly inevitable burping which is occurring after each meal! Absolute nightmare! But as from the other posts I will get used to it just need to get to the full dosage and suck this up for another couple of weeks (fingers crossed!) 

I find it most amusing that medication to help you get pregnant gives you plenty of practice with some of the side effects of pregnancy! Nausea, wind, heart burn, indigestion - all well and truly practiced thanks to the met!


----------



## DMS

hi louise! Thanx for replying. Im soo not looking forward to starting met. But they say that once you persevere through it, you'll get used to it & the horrible side effects lessen. I really hope its true! X


----------



## drakey

Im onto my 4th week of metformin now and the side effects do lessen im pleased to say. I had really bad diroeaha for the 1st 3 days and feeling sick for about 1 - 2 weeks but now all i have is a loss of appitite really and a few foods dont seem appealing to me or the smell makes me feel a bit ill but i havent really been having any problems with it. im taking 2 x 500mg a day atm and will be taking 2 x 750mg from next saturday. x


----------



## NGRidley

I just started taking metformin yesterday for PCOS

my doctor is having me start on 250mg/day for a week because of the gastrointestinal issues it can cause. After a week I move to 500mg/day and then 1000mg/day I guess till the end of my Rx which is 180-500mg pills.
I had bloodwork done before starting and she will check it again in a couple months to make sure it is actually working for me.

So far after 2 days I am not feeling any side effects, and I was told by a few that I would feel it by now so I really think the low dose to start is a really good idea. I couldnt imagine having the issues while working since I work in a call centre and it would be hard to get off the phones


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: girls

Can I join in here? I have been on 1000mg for about 7 weeks now and found out today my insulin is 54 which should be 17 or less. This is news to me. I have severe endo and just had a MC in Oct. I was supposed to have an IUI on the 11th but due to my insulin levels we have to post pone until next cycle. :cry: but I hope to lose about 15lbs but at least 10 would be nice. Im now having to take 2000mg. Just took my first dose today. Nothing yet but I suspect it will come soon. Not sure how to adjust my eating habits...besides seeing what my body likes and doesn't like. I see one other girl is on 2000mg? How are you doing now? I hope to lose some weight. I have always struggled with weight loss....unless I work out 4 hours a day..but really? Who wants to do that? :haha: I sure as heck dont and dont have the time either.

I hope by joining I can follow the progress of everyone to see future BFPs. FX and :dust: to everyone


----------



## kka

Has anyone on here experienced a BBT change while on Met???


----------



## Honeypot

Hi there. I started Metformin a week ago actually...it is not my friend, lol. Anyone had major stomach problems from it? Like everything you eat goes right through you within a matter of 30 mins or so?


----------



## DMS

apparently...according to my gp, if your cycle is longer than 28 days, you do not ovulate. Is this true? + how is the met affecting your cycles girlies??


----------



## HoneyWright

DMS that is C**p, so not true and im horrified that a qualified dr would tell you that!! They say an average cycle is 28 days but I know plently of people with regular 30 or 32 day cycles who concieved fine and even on the first try!


----------



## chan221

Hi everyone, Ive been told to stay on met for another 12 months. I stopped taking it about two weeks ago, as I was really ill (flu) and it makes me feel worse. So I am going to take it again today and carry on as normal.

Really want my BFP before appointment with FS in Feb, its the day after valentines day. What dosage should I be taking for TTC? Im on 1000mg per day, but heard of some people taking 2000mg.


----------



## manchester1

im on 1500mg...


----------



## drakey

yeh im now on 1500mg a day... and my bleeding still hasnt stopped!! 

has n e one else had pro-longed bleeding before? its getting on my tits now! x


----------



## SweetJennie

drakey - I have had extreme bleeding. The last time I had excessive bleeding was 7 or 8 months with maybe 2 months during that time if all added up stopped. I had to have a blood transfusion, provera, and a D&C to try and get it all under control. All while TTC. It sucked big time.


----------



## Tracers10

Hi Group! 
I have enjoyed reading all your posts. I would like to join in the discussion if I can. I have been going through about 4 months of testing and recieved a dx of PCOS this week. I just started taking 500 mg of Met 4 days ago and am already feeling the side effect of nausea. I have felt naueseous since taking the 2 dose. My doc is letting me up the dose to 1000mg/day when I begin to feel I can handle it. I look forward to chatting with all of you. And good luck to all!


----------



## SweetJennie

Good luck with the Metformin. Side effects do taper off a bit and if you watch what you eat you can minimize the side effects. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## drakey

thanks sweet jennie, how r u expected to get prg when ur constantly bleeding all the time lol i mean its not nice is it! im just finished my 2nd day of taking 1500mg and no nasty side effects just yet, just not feeling hungry n e more which is really really wierd. dont know if its all in my head but sometimes the thought of food makes me feel ill x


----------



## SweetJennie

Metformin did that for me for the first while.. I lost my appetite and the thought of having to eat and get sick made me sick haha... went away after a while though.


----------



## Tracers10

Has anyone had trouble with Metformin making your period late? I am usually pretty regular (28-30 days) and am currently 7 days late. I have had taking several tests, all which are negative. I started on Metformin only a week ago, so wondering if anyone has experience or advice. Thanks


----------



## fuscia 2

hi everyone im new to this site joined a while ago though just not posted before. im 29 and TTC ive got PCOS and am overweight have a BMI OF 30. im taking met 1500mg a day and have been for nearly 3mths. ive not yet ovulated or had any weight loss which im gutted about..going back to the fertility clinic next month to start taking clomid so im really hoping that this works for me!!!

baby dust to all!!


----------



## CanAmFam

Ive just been Rx'd metformin for this round. First round was clomid 100mg 3-7, second was clomid 150mg days 3-9 and dexamethasone steroids. just got back from our ultrasound, and nada. i had some blood drawn and he prescribed the met. 

they are to call me back tomorrow with my blood work results but im actually confused... how does met work with your cycle? Everything ive seen is that you take it daily, not on specific days of a cycle. It looks like he gave me 3 weeks worth which i imagine gets me up to my next day 14 ultrasound. ive started my provera again today.

im not hopeful this will work at all. im not insulin resistant and if the clomid at high doses did nothing, i dont see this working- but im beyond pessimistic at this point. 
im going to ask my doctor when they call tomorrow if im supposed to be taking the clomid along with it or not... i have refills on that, so i didnt get a new slip. i hate leaving with questions i didnt ask. Im getting beyond frustrated seeing that stupid little foggy screen showing no improvement month after month.

edit: miscommunication from my nurse, im to take the met now for about 4-6 months, on CD1 start my dexamethasone up again CD1-14, and still CD3-9 150 mg Clomid.... 

still dreading my Met. i took my first dose about 4 hours ago and my stomach is starting to not be so fantastic. ugh.


----------



## laura_cinders

hi all
i started taking met about 6 weeks ago for pcos
i have been bleeding constantly since Oct, not the first time this has happened. Just wondered if anyone else had this problem, or know if met will help to stop this?! :shrug:


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi all,

Posted a while back in here but am back on Met now after getting a BFP in Oct and then losing baby a week ago. I got pregnant on my first month of taking it, and then told to stop as soon as I knew I was pregnant. I am still awaiting the ok to start ttc again, but wanted to get it back in my system sooner rather than later so that when we get the green light for ttc, my body will hopefully have had the kickstart it needs for OV. 

Good luck all and hope metformin does what it needs to for us all xx


----------



## fuscia 2

hey pinkflamingo so sorry to hear about your loss. 
ive been taking met for nearly 3 mths now and im not ovulating im also trying to loss weight but its really hard. im going to be put on clomid next month to see that that gets me ovulating hope it works.... 
baby dust to all xx


----------



## MrsCompass

I'm new to the Metformin world. Hoping for the best. It's just my 2nd day. When do you usually notice if its working or not?


----------



## Impatient TTC

Bump! 

I've just been prescribed metformin too. Only two months worth, and she wants me to go and see her in a month to see how im getting on. Hope it works for me. Am a bit scared cause I have ibs - hoping it won't give me the runs!


----------



## BabiMama

Hey there, also just wanna encourage you guys to keep your hope alive. I struggled for many years and then finally got to a doctor who knew something about PCOS :)

They found out that my thyroid was not working and that I had PCOS. I drink medication for my thyroid (Altroxin) and also used Met. Then started to adjust to a more healthy diet & exercise regime. 
I become pregnant after using the meds for +-8 months. (without any clomid). I have used clomid before but trust me it is not nice at all...makes you feel horrible. 

I am now 9 weeks and the gynecologist said that Met is safe in pregnancy, they advise you to only drink it for the 1st 8 weeks of pregnancy so I will have to stop now. It helps prevent miscarriage. 

Strongs to all of you and I trust that you will soon join the 1ste trimester
Love xx


----------



## courtw

iv been doing metformin for around 1.5 months now i am taking 2000mg and i very rarely have menses on my own and i started last night which hopefully is a good thing! i am going to start femera this week, i have already done clomid 50, 100, and 150 with no folicles. The metformin makes my stomach irritated but i will gladly take an upset stomach if it means this will help me make a baby!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Ladies

Can i ask, does met help with weight loss, and hirtuism ? 

Not been prescribed but thinking could it be for me as clomid does not seem to have worked for the ovulation side of things?


----------



## courtw

it is said to make you loose weight iv lost a couple pounds but not alot. it does send you running to the bathroom if you eat carbs and greasy foods. clomid did not work for me either. have they checked your fasting insulin? mine was more than double in range and my Fertility Doc said that the insulin can counter act the clomid. but good luck to ya!


----------



## wantanerd

Metformin helps weightloss thanks to its lovely side effects if you eat carbs, sugar, etc. I have been on it off and on since I was diagnosed 10 years ago. I have been on it non stop for the last two years and it has helped me lose 50lbs. (I gained 20 back not being good with carbs) But when I watch what I eat most of the time, I end up maintaining my weight. If I go low carb and exercise, the weight falls off me. After that, as long as i continue to watch what I eat and continue to exercise, I do very well. I still allow myself to cheat since cheese fries are my weakness but now I am on the low carbs for the next six weeks. Metformin can not be fun the first two weeks you are on it and the first two weeks any time you change your diet. I was mad the first two weeks when I gave up carbs and still had all the bad side effects but now my body is used to it and I have also been put in phentermine which really helps with the carb cravings if you have them.


----------



## babygirl89

hey ladies just wanted to join ur crew i have just been diagnosed with pcos and have been put on progestrone and metformin how have you ladies found pcos?? xxx


----------



## wantanerd

PCOS is a bitch but I won't let it get the best of me. It's been in my life for 10 years now and I just need to exercise, watch what I eat and take my meds and it is ok.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

hiya. hating the pcos and the metformin side effects so far, but i did ovulate this month on the metformin! :D :happydance: hopefully it helps you too. so far ive lost 14 pounds...but i am being pretty good with my carbs bc if i eat them i am SOOOO sick.


----------



## Impatient TTC

That's great that it made u ovulate!

I've just had my dosage upped to 1000mg (2 tabs a day) and I have a question-should I take both tablets at the same time, or take one in morning and one in the evening? Am expecting the runs, as had them a bit when 1st started metformin.


----------



## wantanerd

do one in the morning and one in the evening. I take one pill at lunch and one pill right before I go to bed
I am on a total of 2000mg a day and if I took it together, I would be hurting.


----------



## Maurie

This thread makes me so excited!!! reading through and seeing all of the ultrasounds! I have been on met for a whole 4 days I am still on 500mg working my way upto 1500/day. 

This is giving me hope for the next few months


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

not trying to disrespect you nerd <3 

i HAVE to take mine all at once and i take 4 tablets. i find that im sick ALL day if i take it little by little, but i only feel bad (if at all) for about an hour, about and hour after i take it. so it really depends on your body. i take all 2000mg at once around 3:30 in the afternoon after a meal. just try it out both ways and see what works best for you. :D


----------



## wantanerd

They come in 1000mg pills at Target. Four pills is a lot to take. It's 9$ for a three month supply. I tried the military ones and they were bigger and had a weird after taste. If you are taking the ones the military clinics supply, pay the 9$ at target or walmart, they are much better and smaller. 

I was told to take them at different times since they are not extended release and you need a dose every 12 hours so I get it close to that. But that is what my doc told me.


----------



## wannabemummyb

I'm on met too, been taking it since feb, lost some weight which is good. 
I found it encouraging to read the thread and see how many of the original crew that are now expecting. Made me feel hopeful x


----------



## Maurie

I have been on Metformin for about 2 weeks. 
I only noticed one side effect until now. Diarrhea (sorry :( ) Its pretty uncomfortable but hopefully will be worth it in the end. 

My question is, I had some mid-cycle spotting today. . . I have NEVER spotted mid cycle. Has anyone ever had this due to the medication?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i didnt have midcycle spotting but i will tell you that i have been on the met. for almost 8 weeks now and the side effects only go away if i dont eat any carbs. :( something worth trying if it is really bothering you. also witchhazel pads and baby wipes! :hugs:


----------



## court.

Hi ladies just wondering if I could join ? 

I was just diagnosed with PCOS and started Metformin. I started with 500mg for 2 days and felt nothing from it so I am now at 1000mg. I have been on it for 9 days and for the first time had somewhat EWCM ( hoping I did ovulate ). 

I was wondering how long you were on Metformin before you were pregnant?
When did you get your first period ?


----------



## redpop

I am 9 weeks pregnant and got pregnant on Metformin alone. I was taking it already for my period but after two months of trying I got pregnant. Hang in there. I TTCed by having intercourse 2-3 times every week to cover my bases. Worked for this PCOS girl so I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## redpop

Forgot to mention, I was taken off Metformin as soon as I was pregnant. I was told that Metformin is helpful for sme women during pregnancy but since I'm on the thinner side for PCOS it could cause more harm than good for my pregnancy. Miss being on the meds though because it really controlled my weight which is not enormous now but big for what I'm used to in myself.


----------



## Maurie

Redpop Congrats!:happydance:
How wonderful! 
your post makes me excited 
I am also on the thinner side. Not super skinny but not overweight. I also do not have PCOS however Doc put me on metformin to help TTC. We are currently "unexplained" if this doesn't work then we will dive into more tests. 

Your update gives me so much hope for this month, our first month on met. I think I just Ovulated I had EWCM on Wednesday (CD 11) . It is a little early compared to other months I usually ovulate on CD 18 with EWCM a couple days before. So I think the meds are taking effect!!!!
My fingers are crossed for this month.

Wishing you a Happy Healthy 9 months :) :hugs:


----------



## Impatient TTC

Having not ovulated since like December, it's looking like I have this month, and if that's the case (trying not to get too excited too soon!) then that's thanks to the metformin I think. I'm slim (not skinny but not overweight) with pcos and have been on met since April (500mg) but doc recently (3 weeks ago) upped my dose to 1000mg. Yay for metformin!


----------



## court.

redpop said:


> I am 9 weeks pregnant and got pregnant on Metformin alone. I was taking it already for my period but after two months of trying I got pregnant. Hang in there. I TTCed by having intercourse 2-3 times every week to cover my bases. Worked for this PCOS girl so I'm sure I'm not the only one.



When you were in the 2ww did you find you had ALOT more CM then usual? I'm not sure if it's the Metformin or I could actually be pregnant.I'm 7DPO and have had ALOT of cm , almost feels like I've pee'd my pants sometimes ( sorry TMI )

Congrats by the way !!!!


----------



## redpop

Maurie, thank you and good luck to you. You seem to be very well informed about your cycle so I am sure you will conceive sooner than later. Having PCOS, my cycles (even with Metformin) are irregular so tracking ovulation would be near impossible. That said, I got my BFP after two months of unprotected sex without tracking ovulation etc so you are way ahead of the game. Please keep us posted of your progress!


----------



## redpop

Court., to be honest I didn't track CM or anything since my cycles are a mess but they are better than what they would be normally if I didn't take Metformin. Without Metformin I could have 2-4 cycles a year at random times. Last year on Met I have 6 cycles during the year and irregular but slightly more normal intervals. What worked for me was 500 mgs of Metformin every morning and evening. I've been on the meds for over a year but I was having protected sex until two months before I got pregnant. The first signs of pregnancy were painful growing breasts, a bloated feeling, extreme hunger, and a positive pregnancy test. Good luck to you. Hope you have the success that I did.


----------



## Danielle_jone

Hey girls. Started on met not too long ago. But I need some motivation to take it 3 times a day!!! Someone give my butt a kick lol. I find it so much easier on my tummy now so I guess I just need a good pep talk or some inspiration :) 
I don't have cysts and am not overweight but I want having regular periods at all. Doc put me on it to help with that and ovulation.


----------



## Maurie

Redpop, 
Thank you for your input :hugs: It is very nice to see the progress of someone who took the road I am on. I was reading over your posts and in the one to me it said you were only DTD 2 months before you BFP, the other said you DTD until 2 months before. Just checking to see if there was a typo:winkwink:

Danielle_jone, I am terrible at taking medicine as well. Maybe talk to your doc about taking it once a day, this is much easier for me to remember...never know until you try. 

It is interesting how we are all on the same meds but in a different way. I am taking 1500mg/day but I am to take them all at night. Doc had me build up to this dose but I can take them all at the same time. 

I am crossing my fingers for this month. I am entering my TWW but DH keeps asking if I am pregnant.... Way too early to tell. I am trying to not get my hopes up this month, its easier when it doesn't happen.


----------



## redpop

Maurie, sorry for the confusion. I have been on Metformin for over a year to try to regulate my period and as a therapy for PCOS but I was not TTC and I was using protection while DTD--condoms etc. I stopped using any forms of birth control and started TTC in March and got my BFP in May. Hope that helps.


----------



## court.

Tested 10dpo,11dpo and 12 dpo all neg so far.
Thinking I may be out this cycle but hopefully will get my period anyways, atleast Metformin will show signs of working!


----------



## court.

Did you ladies get pregnant on Metformin alone?
How long did it take?


----------



## Maurie

Redpop, Thank you for the clarification :) How is it going? Did you have to get off Met or are you to stay on it through your first trimester?

Court, I have not gotten my BFP. I am in the TWW phase now (being very impatient) 
I honestly dont know if I am out this month.... time will tell.


----------



## wantanerd

I have heard of many women getting pregnant off of metformin alone but I don't know the time frames. Metformin is just one of the drugs I am on hoping to get a BFP in the near future.


----------



## court.

Well AF didn't show today but this is my first period I would be getting from Metformin. I could just be late... as usual!


----------



## redpop

Maurie, I was told that since I was quite thin before pregnancy I had to get off Metformin as soon as I found out I was pregnant. My OB says that for overweight, obese, and diabetic women, staying on during pregnancy is the right choice because the benefits to the mother way outweigh the risks to the baby. I didn't want to get off because it helps keep me super slim--I've gained 10-12 pounds and am considered of normal weight but to me I feel a little chubby. I turn 11 weeks tomorrow and am very excited that I am getting closer and closer to trimester 2! Keep me updated regarding your progress and I wish you nothing but success!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me joining this already well established thread? Last thursday I wnet to the herts and essex centre to see about ivf and egg sharing. whilst there I found out unexpectedly through and ultrasound that I have pcos. They have put me on metformin. Had my first one yesterday and had the runs and a queasy tunny day (nice!) They have also put me on the pill weirdly to stop me ovulating until it's time for me to start icsi!
Can I ask what everyone is on metformin for? Not really sure what it's for exactly? Helping ovulate but they want me on the pill? helps to control pcos? xx


----------



## court.

Metformin is actually a medication for type 2 diabetes. It really helps you if you have an insulin resistence which most but not all women with PCOS have. Your body is not able to regulate and use the insulin properly which is keeping your hormones from working properly, in turn not ovulating. The doctor's must have seen cysts on your ovaries. 

Metformin MAY help you concieve but it is not actually considered a fertility drug. I have seen alot of success stories on Metformin. It is mainly to regulate your periods.

The first week and a half I took it I spent alot of my time in the washroom. Once that was over with I was perfectly fine, the odd time my stomach is upset but very rarely now.

Good luck.


----------



## court.

redpop said:


> Maurie, I was told that since I was quite thin before pregnancy I had to get off Metformin as soon as I found out I was pregnant. My OB says that for overweight, obese, and diabetic women, staying on during pregnancy is the right choice because the benefits to the mother way outweigh the risks to the baby. I didn't want to get off because it helps keep me super slim--I've gained 10-12 pounds and am considered of normal weight but to me I feel a little chubby. I turn 11 weeks tomorrow and am very excited that I am getting closer and closer to trimester 2! Keep me updated regarding your progress and I wish you nothing but success!


Redpop just wondering if you were able to concieve on Metformin alone?
What dose were you at?
How long did it take you to get your first period on it?
I've been on it almost a month and no period but alot of PMS symptoms!

Thanks


----------



## schoolteacher

Thank-you court-very well explained! Yeah you could see lots of little shadows on my ovaries-he said that each cycle im 'waking up' lots and lots of eggs instead of just one. x


----------



## redpop

court. said:


> redpop said:
> 
> 
> Maurie, I was told that since I was quite thin before pregnancy I had to get off Metformin as soon as I found out I was pregnant. My OB says that for overweight, obese, and diabetic women, staying on during pregnancy is the right choice because the benefits to the mother way outweigh the risks to the baby. I didn't want to get off because it helps keep me super slim--I've gained 10-12 pounds and am considered of normal weight but to me I feel a little chubby. I turn 11 weeks tomorrow and am very excited that I am getting closer and closer to trimester 2! Keep me updated regarding your progress and I wish you nothing but success!
> 
> 
> Redpop just wondering if you were able to concieve on Metformin alone?
> What dose were you at?
> How long did it take you to get your first period on it?
> I've been on it almost a month and no period but alot of PMS symptoms!
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...

Yes Court, on Metformin alone. I never took anything else. I was taking 500 mgs morning and evening with food--I've heard it doesn't work as well if you don't eat something with the meds. I wouldn't worry too much about your period, though. Although I menstruated more on Metformin than off--I was on for 1-1.5 years--my period was far from regular. My LMP was March 31, 2011 and I am only 11 weeks pregnant--so the dates don't match up. You may never be regular and still get pregnant. That's the goal here so it doesn't really matter that much if your period isn't like clockwork. Before conception, my OB thought I might need acupuncture. In the past I've been very cystic but the good news is now my OB can only see one little cyst on one ovary. Apparently the pregnancy is doing my PCOS well!


----------



## Maurie

redpop said:


> Maurie, I was told that since I was quite thin before pregnancy I had to get off Metformin as soon as I found out I was pregnant. My OB says that for overweight, obese, and diabetic women, staying on during pregnancy is the right choice because the benefits to the mother way outweigh the risks to the baby. I didn't want to get off because it helps keep me super slim--I've gained 10-12 pounds and am considered of normal weight but to me I feel a little chubby. I turn 11 weeks tomorrow and am very excited that I am getting closer and closer to trimester 2! Keep me updated regarding your progress and I wish you nothing but success!

Redpop, Thank you for your input and the well wishes. is your pregnancy going well?

I have not been diagnosed with PCOS and my cycles are pretty regular. Between 30-33 days. My doc said that she thought it would be worth a try before more invasive tests are done. I have a follow up in September. I believe that I am out this month. I have my pre-af symptoms, and I am only on CD 23, its odd. :shrug: 

Court, Did AF show her ugly face?

Just curious, Am I the only one without the diagnosis of PCOS and still on met?


----------



## redpop

Maurie said:


> redpop said:
> 
> 
> Maurie, I was told that since I was quite thin before pregnancy I had to get off Metformin as soon as I found out I was pregnant. My OB says that for overweight, obese, and diabetic women, staying on during pregnancy is the right choice because the benefits to the mother way outweigh the risks to the baby. I didn't want to get off because it helps keep me super slim--I've gained 10-12 pounds and am considered of normal weight but to me I feel a little chubby. I turn 11 weeks tomorrow and am very excited that I am getting closer and closer to trimester 2! Keep me updated regarding your progress and I wish you nothing but success!
> 
> Redpop, Thank you for your input and the well wishes. is your pregnancy going well?
> 
> I have not been diagnosed with PCOS and my cycles are pretty regular. Between 30-33 days. My doc said that she thought it would be worth a try before more invasive tests are done. I have a follow up in September. I believe that I am out this month. I have my pre-af symptoms, and I am only on CD 23, its odd. :shrug:
> 
> Court, Did AF show her ugly face?
> 
> Just curious, Am I the only one without the diagnosis of PCOS and still on met?Click to expand...

Thanks, Maurie. Things are going well. I have my 12 week scan on Monday and I am so excited/nervous! It's so hard to sit tight with all the anticipation.


----------



## court.

Maurie- AF did show her ugly face, it was bitter sweet I must say ! I got AF exactly 26 days after starting Metformin :) I am hopeful for this cycle to work out.


----------



## Maurie

Ladies, 
Yesterday AF came.... It was a rough day.:cry:

I am loosing hope for this month already. 
We started Met a week before my LMP. I thought if it was going to work it would work the first month. I have 2 more months before my follow up appointment. 

Does anyone have any hints or anything they used while on met to get their BFP?? I am starting to feel desperate....


----------



## Impatient TTC

Hi Maurie

To give you a bit of hope...

I started met in April. Was on 500mg until early June when I said it's not doing anything so they doubled the dose to 1000mg. Anyway, who knows whether that was the difference, but I got my bfp last week, and I am fairly confident it was the met that did it. I have clomid at the ready (was going to start it once af turned up but clearly it never did). So don't worry if met hasn't worked right away - it took a while with me. Don't want to sound all know-it-all like, just wanted to give you a boost! Just hoping my bean sticks! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Maurie

Impatient TTC,
First Congrats on your BFP!!!!! :happydance:

Thank you for your support. It is nice to hear that it can take a couple of months. Hopefully we can get ours as well. I had a meltdown in the parking lot of a grocery store with DH. I think he got a little more insight into how difficult it has been for me. 

Wish you Lots of luck and Hope the little one is very sticky :hugs:


----------



## erikaducote

Hope you ladies dont mind me jumping into your thread. I have PCOS and i am going to see about Metformin next Friday. Did it help you? Did it help you conceive? Did it regulate your cycle? Were you insulin resistant?


----------



## wantanerd

I am insulin resistant and it helped me shed the extra weight and I have been on it on and off for ten years now. It regulated my cycles when I was closer to my normal weight. 

I have a SIL with PCOS without insulin resistance who conceived only on metformin.


----------



## erikaducote

wantanerd said:


> I am insulin resistant and it helped me shed the extra weight and I have been on it on and off for ten years now. It regulated my cycles when I was closer to my normal weight.
> 
> I have a SIL with PCOS without insulin resistance who conceived only on metformin.

Awesome. Im so anxious to see if it works for me. But i am nervous also, bc i heard the side effects were crucial!


----------



## wantanerd

The side effects usually go away after 2-3 weeks. If they really kill you, avoid sugar and carbs.


----------



## Maurie

I have not been diagnosed with PCOS and I am not Insulin resistant. My first month was a failure and I am Kind of hopeful for next month. 

Hope this works for you :) 
For all of us!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

hey all! So I have been taking metformin for about a month now. I started off on 500mg now on 1000mg. I'm really struggling with the side effects! I have them really bad! nausea and very bad tummy pain! last night it suddenly got worse and I was in agony. I went to the doctors today just to see about having something for the tummy pain. he gave me some antismasmodics. The doctor suggested changing from slow release to normal release. Which do all of you take? will this really make a difference? -any advice gratefully recieved as im thinking of stopping them all together as im really finding it hard to even get off the sofa at the moment!x


----------



## wantanerd

I have the normal release so I take the pills twice a day. The side effects were only bad for me for about two weeks. Then it was just the occasional problems with it. I did get a flare up with the side effects any time I changed my diet (going low carb for a few weeks, then going off low carb).


----------



## ceejie

schoolteacher said:


> hey all! So I have been taking metformin for about a month now. I started off on 500mg now on 1000mg. I'm really struggling with the side effects! I have them really bad! nausea and very bad tummy pain! last night it suddenly got worse and I was in agony. I went to the doctors today just to see about having something for the tummy pain. he gave me some antismasmodics. The doctor suggested changing from slow release to normal release. Which do all of you take? will this really make a difference? -any advice gratefully recieved as im thinking of stopping them all together as im really finding it hard to even get off the sofa at the moment!x

I take the normal release, 3x 500mg pills. I was just switched to 2x 850mg which I just picked up today. I find it takes me about a month to get on the Metformin, but after that I am fine.

This is probably all mentioned elsewhere in this thread, but...A couple tips...
-build up slowly. I started taking 1x 500mg pill for a week, then the next week I took 2 per day. By the end of the month I was up to 4.
-never ever take them on an empty stomach, this will give you instant stomach pains. I forgot to take mine with dinner a couple times and figured I would just take the pill before bed....bad idea, I was up all night with stomach cramps.
-take the pills MID-meal. Eat a bit of food, take your tablet, eat the rest of your food. This was a tip from my pharmacist and it helped a ton.
-avoid sugars and refined/white carbs. I'm sure you've heard this, but I can't stress how important it is. And remember that fruit & fruit juice are very high in sugar (albeit natural sugars, but still sugars), so if you eat a lot of fruit/juice, try to have smaller portions.
-drink lots of water...it will help your body break down, process and absorb the medication and get it into your system. It will also help with any bloated-ness, which is a common side effect.

I first started taking Metformin in February after many anovulatory cycles, and I not only ovulated in March, but also conceived. I unfortunately had a miscarriage in May, but now I am back on the Metformin and hoping it works its magic for me again!

Good luck. I know the side effects are rough, but hang in there, they will pass. And it will all be worth it if it helps you get your BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## bebehope

Hello!
5 years ago I started Metformin(due to PCOS) for the first time before I got pregnant with my daughter. I was taking 2 times a day 500. I remember I had diarrhea and nausea but 2-3 weeks later my body got used it. During my pregnancy I had to take 3 times a day 500 and everything was ok. 

5 years later we are trying for a second one...I started again taking metformin 2 times a day and my body freak out!!! So much nausea and severe diarrhea!! I tried to keep taking it so for about a month I had to go to the bathroom all the time and I wasnt taking it when I was at work. One day I even soiled my underwear THANK GOD I was home! I was soooooooooooooooooooooo mad!! I called her (after I showered lol) and she said that I have to visit my endocrinologist to advise me what should do until then I should stop taking them.No kidding!!

Anyway, that means that I'm trying this month without Metformin but Im thinking to go back with 500 once a day and increase very very slow the dosage until I see the specialist.

P.S Always helps eating healthy with this kind of medication...Helps the cycle and reduces side effects.

Good luck girls!!:dust:


----------



## ceejie

bebehope said:


> Hello!
> 5 years ago I started Metformin(due to PCOS) for the first time before I got pregnant with my daughter. I was taking 2 times a day 500. I remember I had diarrhea and nausea but 2-3 weeks later my body got used it. During my pregnancy I had to take 3 times a day 500 and everything was ok.
> 
> 5 years later we are trying for a second one...I started again taking metformin 2 times a day and my body freak out!!! So much nausea and severe diarrhea!! I tried to keep taking it so for about a month I had to go to the bathroom all the time and I wasnt taking it when I was at work. One day I even soiled my underwear THANK GOD I was home! I was soooooooooooooooooooooo mad!! I called her (after I showered lol) and she said that I have to visit my endocrinologist to advise me what should do until then I should stop taking them.No kidding!!
> 
> Anyway, that means that I'm trying this month without Metformin but Im thinking to go back with 500 once a day and increase very very slow the dosage until I see the specialist.
> 
> P.S Always helps eating healthy with this kind of medication...Helps the cycle and reduces side effects.
> 
> Good luck girls!!:dust:

Hey there! Nice to see a fellow Canadian.

I was reading this article the other day about Metformin & PCOS, and it suggested the following guide lines for building up your daily dose. 

Daily dose  slow route to avoid side effects
week 1 250 mg once (half of a 500 mg tablet) 
week 2 250 mg twice 
week 3 500 mg + 250 mg 
week 4 500 mg twice
week 5 850 mg + 500 mg OR 500 mg three times (if on 1500 mg daily)
week 6 850 mg twice OR 500 mg three times (if on 1500 mg daily)

It might be worth a shot! But hopefully this is your month and you won't need to worry about it.


----------



## bebehope

:hugs: Hello!!
Montreal here :flower:

Thank you very very much!!
I will follow this guide! It makes sense! :thumbup:
I'd better wait until my AF arrives though ...what do you think? 

I have positive OV tests few days before my AF arrives but I dont get my hopes high as I read that this is common when you suffer from PCOS:dohh:

Thanks! :)


----------



## Soili

Hey guys! New here, only been taking Metformin for 11 days so far, gradually increasing it to 3x500mg a day. I need a bit of a reassurance though. If you haven't been ovulating before Metformin, how long did it take till you started ovulating? I'm not so impatient to get pregnant right this moment, but I am impatient to start ovulating.


----------



## bebehope

I believe it can take 1-2 cycles...It wont take long to work!
:)


----------



## Soili

Awesome! I'm on CD48 now and no ovulation and no signs of AF. Temps staying too high to think of pending ovulation... I hope something happens sooner than later.

Another question! :D Anyone charting and noticed something different since starting Metformin? My temps gone higher right after I started it and rocking a bit more. It actually created a temp shift, so now FF thinks I ovulated the day I took my first 500mg Metformin tablet ;) It's nonsense though, I had no other signs and it would have been too much of a coincidence anyway.


----------



## bebehope

I dont chart yet...so I dont have an answer for that. 
I will for my next cycle though....Good luck girl!!!! :)


----------



## ceejie

Soili said:


> Hey guys! New here, only been taking Metformin for 11 days so far, gradually increasing it to 3x500mg a day. I need a bit of a reassurance though. If you haven't been ovulating before Metformin, how long did it take till you started ovulating? I'm not so impatient to get pregnant right this moment, but I am impatient to start ovulating.

I wasn't ovulating and I not only ovulated but also conceived on my second month of taking Metformin. I lost the pregnancy at 10 weeks but I have now been back on the Metformin for 31 days and I haven't ovulated as of yet, but I am hoping it is just around the corner!

Good luck!


----------



## betty14

hello ladies, 

i hope you dont mind me popping in with a few questions....

i have been taking met for 2 weeks and basically i should have got af on friday but in place of it i have brown spotting which started thurs.....

what im wondering is could it be the met messing with my cycle even tho i have only just started taking it or is this just a wonderful suprise from the PCOS once again??

im very glad to see so many sucess stories and so hope to be joining you all one day :)

thanks in advance ladies any advise is welcome :flower:

x x xx


----------



## bebehope

oh you will!! 
I dont know about metformin messing your cycle..but if so..the next one will be back to normal! Metformin can have nasty side effects (such as nausea,diarrhea,dry mouth e.t.c) so healthy eating (no too much fat,sugar and white carbs) is always recommended!

Good luck!!!!! :)


----------



## betty14

bebehope said:


> oh you will!!
> I dont know about metformin messing your cycle..but if so..the next one will be back to normal! Metformin can have nasty side effects (such as nausea,diarrhea,dry mouth e.t.c) so healthy eating (no too much fat,sugar and white carbs) is always recommended!
> 
> Good luck!!!!! :)

thanks bebe, 

i am doing slimming world and have lost 38lbs so far and i thought that losing the weight would help with my cycles but they are getting worse :dohh: so the healthy eating is all good with regards the met....

the only side effect that got me was the nausea but thats stopped now :happydance:

thanks for the reassurance just wanted to know this is normal (as normal as you can be with PCOS!) i hope the next cycle is ok....if this one ever ends!!!

x x x


----------



## bebehope

38!! Good job!!

The first time that I got pregnant I wasnt taking any vitamins, any medication, no metformin...NOTHING!!
I had achieved my ideal weight and I was exercising regularly!

My next two ...I had gained some weight back and I wasnt exercising but I was taking metformin twice a day from 500mg ,vitamins, e.t.c.

I believe the next one will be ok ...Its going to get better and better! :)


----------



## betty14

Thankyou bebe, it's very kind of you to reply, and thanks for your words of encouragement!

X x x


----------



## TryingTimes

Hi ladies, I've been on Metformin for about 5 months and it is making me ovulate and I've lost around a stone and a half. However..... I've stopped losing weight this past couple of weeks, is this normal, will it start again?

Thanks all x


----------



## erikaducote

Hello Ladies. I see that we have some new TTCers here experienceing with metformin. Im waiting to see if my doctor will prescribe it to me, however, i still need to do more blood tests. My question is for the people on Metformin, are you insulin resistant? I dont believe i am, but i would like to see if the meds can me me normal.


----------



## Soili

Erika, you don't have to be insulin-resistant to benefit from Metformin. You don't even have to be overweight apparently. They basically prescribe it for girls with PCOS by default (if the doctor is anywhere familiar with PCOS) to see if it helps things.


----------



## Soili

TryingTimes said:


> Hi ladies, I've been on Metformin for about 5 months and it is making me ovulate and I've lost around a stone and a half. However..... I've stopped losing weight this past couple of weeks, is this normal, will it start again?
> 
> Thanks all x

Hope you don't mind me asking, how what is your BMI now? I keep thinking that I shouldn't expect to ovulate before I loose enough weight, but still hoping that maybe Metformin would make it possible already.

How are you cycles now, regular?


----------



## betty14

erikaducote said:


> Hello Ladies. I see that we have some new TTCers here experienceing with metformin. Im waiting to see if my doctor will prescribe it to me, however, i still need to do more blood tests. My question is for the people on Metformin, are you insulin resistant? I dont believe i am, but i would like to see if the meds can me me normal.

i was never tested to see if i am insulin resistant, my gp said that it doesnt matter and that the metformin should help regardless.

have you had PCOS diagnosed?

x x x


----------



## ceejie

erikaducote said:


> Hello Ladies. I see that we have some new TTCers here experienceing with metformin. Im waiting to see if my doctor will prescribe it to me, however, i still need to do more blood tests. My question is for the people on Metformin, are you insulin resistant? I dont believe i am, but i would like to see if the meds can me me normal.

According to tests I am not insulin resistant, though my FS still thinks I am. I had a fasting glucose test, and my results were right smack dab in the middle of the "normal" range. According my last few blood test my hormone levels are totally normal too, but I am still considered to have PCOS. 

I can't say for sure if Metformin will regulate cycles, because on my second cycle on it I not only ovulated, but got pregnant (miscarriage). I have now been back on Metformin for just over a month, but haven't ovulated yet...but I hope it's coming!

So, from someone with anovulatory cycles but no insulin resistance, I can tell you that Metformin does work.


----------



## Impatient TTC

I'm not insulin resistant, and I'm also not overweight, but I was prescribed metformin for my pcos (although my pcos was diagnosed due to lack of ovulation and visible cysts when tested with ultrasound, but hormones apparently 'normal'). Have been on it since April, and it made me ovulate in July for the first time since December (at least I assume it was due to the met anyway), and I got a bfp! But sadly ended in mc. But yes have faith, I was getting frustrated thinking it wasn't doing anything, then look what happened! Good luck, hope it works for you! :thumbup::dust:


----------



## bebehope

Hi girls!!

Just discovered something new....diarrhea/nausea stops or reduces a lot when you take the pill ALONE!! Not compined with vitamins like I did!! Your meal + metformin thats it thats all...If you have to take vitamins like me just take them much later or prior you take Met.


----------



## betty14

Aww bebe that's great,

I don't take vits apart from folic acid.... I take this last thing at night before bed :thumbup:

I am day two of max dose 3x 500 and boy have I felt :sick: today! I keep reminding myself it will ease soon!! 

X x x


----------



## bebehope

wow!! I was taking 3x500 during my whole pregnancy...for TTC im taking 2x500.
Its a heavy duty drug but it is so worth it!!! 
Good luck sweety!!!!!


----------



## betty14

Thanks Hun :) 

And to you too!! 

Maybe we will get to be bump buddies :)

X x x


----------



## Maurie

Hi ladies, 
It has been a while for me on here due to a very busy month with family events and such. 

I am on month 2 of met and I am not insulin resistant. I have not been diagnosed with PCOS. I am of a 26-27 BMI. My weight has gone up (about 25lbs) since I entered the LTTTC phase of trying. 

I am currently in my tww, testing next Wednesday, hoping to hold off until Sunday but I am impatient.

Hope it gives you ladies Tons of success!!


----------



## Cat_f_08

Hope you don't mind me posting, I've been on met since June when I was told i had pcos, only on 500g once a day as only have cysts on one side. Extreme tiredness is the only real side affect I have had currently 7dpo so still a week till testing this month x


----------



## TryingTimes

Soili said:


> TryingTimes said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I've been on Metformin for about 5 months and it is making me ovulate and I've lost around a stone and a half. However..... I've stopped losing weight this past couple of weeks, is this normal, will it start again?
> 
> Thanks all x
> 
> Hope you don't mind me asking, how what is your BMI now? I keep thinking that I shouldn't expect to ovulate before I loose enough weight, but still hoping that maybe Metformin would make it possible already.
> 
> How are you cycles now, regular?Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay in replying! I'm about 35 BMI, it's not good at all but it's better than it was!
My cycles used to be around 34 days, now they#re 28 which is much better. Plus I wasn't ovulating (my readings were very low) and now they're right up where they need to be!


----------



## Missus_L

Hiya all! I've been on met since March and take 1500mg once a day as I forget :/ I have never had any side effects and it hasnt made my cycles any regular either nor has it helped with weightloss. Do you think there's a possibility it's not doing anything for me?


----------



## betty14

Missus, do you take the slow release ones? Im no expert on met as I've only been taking it a month...... Do you use opk? Or chart bbt? 

X x x


----------



## honeybee2

i was on metformin for a month but stopped because it made my IBS worse. I'm now on the slow release ones and hoping for a bit more success. Im on 750mg twice a day.


----------



## betty14

Just wanted to give you all some news, I have been on met for a month and yesterday I got my first pos opk in 16 mths!!! And It was on cd 56!!! 

X x


----------



## Soili

Betty, that is BRILLIANT!! :)

I've been taking Met for almost a month now too. I'm on CD64 today and 8 days since I finished Provera and so far no AF, so I'm hoping beyond hope that it means I ovulated sometimes while I was on Provera (wasn't charting or using OPK while on it). Usually I would start period 3 days after finishing Provera and this time nothing at all.


----------



## betty14

Thanks soili, I am amazed by it! 

I don't know much about provera, can you ov while taking it and catch it? 

Fx'ed you get some answers soon! 

X x x


----------



## honeybee2

Im not sure of your background betty, but i thought id say that that is great news :flower:


----------



## mommy2be1003

I'm new to metformin. Got diagnosed with pcos a little while ago and the doc put me on 500mg two times a day. I don't have any side effects really.. Just an upset tummy now and again and loss of appitite. I am not overweight.. My hormone levels were all fine.. Only symptoms I have of pcos is irregular cycles and 6-7 cycts on both overies which the doc saw on transvaginal ultrasound. I terrified that when I do get pregnant I will mc. I heard from several people to take metformin all the way through a pregnancy if you are insulin resistant and not to take it once you get pregnant if you are normal weight. Does anyone know what is right?


----------



## Soili

betty14 said:


> Thanks soili, I am amazed by it!
> 
> I don't know much about provera, can you ov while taking it and catch it?
> 
> Fx'ed you get some answers soon!
> 
> X x x

Apparently it's possible, a few people reported ovulating while taking it! I don't know if it's likely to get BFP, as progesterone is supposed to thicken your CM, so it wouldn't be very sperm friendly. Well, we didn't really BD much anyway, as I wasn't hoping for any quick results from Met. But at this point I would just be thrilled to find out I ovulated ;) It's been almost a year without ovulation for me.


----------



## Soili

mommy2be1003 said:


> I'm new to metformin. Got diagnosed with pcos a little while ago and the doc put me on 500mg two times a day. I don't have any side effects really.. Just an upset tummy now and again and loss of appitite. I am not overweight.. My hormone levels were all fine.. Only symptoms I have of pcos is irregular cycles and 6-7 cycts on both overies which the doc saw on transvaginal ultrasound. I terrified that when I do get pregnant I will mc. I heard from several people to take metformin all the way through a pregnancy if you are insulin resistant and not to take it once you get pregnant if you are normal weight. Does anyone know what is right?

Mommy2be, I heard various opinions. Some girls took same dose until 14 weeks, because they say with PCOS you're more likely to miscarry early. Some took it throughout the whole pregnancy, but in lower doses. I think you'll need to discuss it with your doctor and maybe run some blood tests to see if your insulin levels are not too low on Met. Alternatively, I would think cutting out sugar (and other high GI products) completely should lower your chances to miscarry in a similar way as Met does.


----------



## betty14

Soili said:


> betty14 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks soili, I am amazed by it!
> 
> I don't know much about provera, can you ov while taking it and catch it?
> 
> Fx'ed you get some answers soon!
> 
> X x x
> 
> Apparently it's possible, a few people reported ovulating while taking it! I don't know if it's likely to get BFP, as progesterone is supposed to thicken your CM, so it wouldn't be very sperm friendly. Well, we didn't really BD much anyway, as I wasn't hoping for any quick results from Met. But at this point I would just be thrilled to find out I ovulated ;) It's been almost a year without ovulation for me.Click to expand...

I know what you mean... I know for sure I haven't ovulated for 16 mths! It's so disheartening! Keep going with the met It will be worth itin the end!! 

X x x


----------



## Missus_L

Betty, I don't think I am, just regular met... I don't opk as they have never shown that I OV and my temping is not the best, my lines were like zigzags :( Glad you got your 1st pos opk!!! Fingers crossed for you! Honeybee, I haven seen a change in my ibs with it. I will ask the docs to see if I can get slow realise ones... What's the difference? (is that a stupid question?)


----------



## betty14

Missus, the slow release ones are all taken together usually with evening meal I think and the break down slowly over 24 hrs and the result is they arent so harsh on your tummy! 

X x x


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi Ladies can i join please.

i found our i had pcos about 4 years ago but since we werent TTC i was put on the pill.

i can off the pill Jan 2009 and got preg the March 2009 but i had a MMC in the May/June. i then MC in the Oct 09 and then again in July 10.

i was then told i was going to see a FS which i have been doing i went in Oct 2010 and was told about all my problems and was told i have a slight heart shaped uterus aswell.

i then went back in jan 2011 and was told to lose weight which i did i lost 2 stone but my bmi was still 31. went i went back June he said he was happy with my weight loss but still wanted more like half stone i was so upset i had done so much to then be told no more more!

i went back today and saw a different FS and she was Amazing! she was shocked at how much i new about everything she just sat there with her jaw wide open lol.

she said since i havent lost the half stone as i find it really hard now to get the rest of the weight off that she has put me on Metformin and that i have to go back in 3 months after OH has his sperm test done and if i not pregnant and his stuff is good then i should be given Clomid.

i'm so HAPPY that after the 3rd time of going i get something thats going to help.

its so nice that there is a group where everyone knows whats everyone else is going through.

thanks becci xxx


----------



## betty14

Welcome becci, 

I'm n a similar boat except the fs I was referred to bumped ms from her list because I need to lose another 4lbs to get BMI of 29!!! I have already lost 3 stone and was told I needed a BMI of 30 to be referred for clomid and I got there for her to refuse ms anyway! 

I was cannon fodder as the pct took fertility funding out in of and put it back in may so she is just too busy it makes me so mad.....

Anyway my point is ( I promise there is one!) she said to my gp to go ahead and put ms on met and I have been taking it a month and for the first time in 16 mths I OVULATED :dance::dance:

The side affects may suck but they will pass and its all worth it in the end!! 

Gl with the met hope you get your bfp soon! 

X x x


----------



## Becci_Boo86

i know this sounds mad i took my first tablet about 2 hours ago and i have had the worst heart burn and pains under my ribs ever. is this normal or just my body going mad?? xx


----------



## betty14

Hmmm did you eat with it? 

I tend to take it half way through eating.... 

Everytime I Increased my dosage it made me super nauseous but it does pass so hang in there! 

X x x


----------



## Becci_Boo86

i took it after food with water it horrible feeling kills so bad! i'm having to take rennies but still there! 
i want to know what info i can get for my work as i have to go in and tell them about my tablets just incase i have to be off sick or anything. xx


----------



## betty14

Hmmm I dunno, if it's unusual for you then it could be, try a glass of milk, I would take it in the middle of eating to see If that helps you! 

What do you do for a job? How come they need to know what meds you take? 
X x


----------



## caity86

hi girls, can I join u ?
Only just started with the met... rlly hope it brings us a long awaited :bfp:
:) xxxx


----------



## Soili

Becci, first 2 weeks the side effects are the worst, but I'm now 1 month on it and there's no side effects whatsoever. The important is to take it with proper meals and preferably in the middle of it. Never take it only with fruit or candy, any easy carbs will increase the side effects. I made a mistake once taking it with watermelon only, spent the afternoon on the toilet :D

As far as benefits, nothing for me yet, I'm afraid. If anything, it seems that Metformin and Provera don't work together for me. It's 12 days since Provera and I still didn't get my period, so pretty sure it's not coming. Gonna stick with Metformin for 2 more months and hope for the best.


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Well i work for Sainsburys and they are abit of a pain when it comes to having time off. with me having problems with my uterus and pains i have been off alot and they are wanting to know everything about me now. 

so i need to meet with my HR manager and my manager to go through everything print thing off and stuff. 

i found lastnight if i took the tablet with my meal and not after i wasnt so bad so maybe thats the best thing to do!

i just dont want them to give me warnings if for some reason i am off ill cos of the tablets cos if they are making me ill just in the evening when i'm not in work i dread to think what they are going to be like the next 4 weeks. 

Added bonus is AF arrived yesterday so this will be our first month trying with Metformin so lets see what it does for me :) we are just going to keep bedding up until either AF arrives or until i get to like CD50 again lol xx


----------



## mindgames77

I'm going to start Metformin soon. I have the prescription filled, its just sitting in my drawyer because I'm scared of the side effects. 

Did you guys wait until a certain Cycle day to start, or just started it randomly?

Also how bad are the side effects? Should I start on a weekend so it doesn't effect my work?

I'm so nervous but I think its about time I start.


----------



## mommy2be1003

I didn't have too ba of side effects. I started cd25. The only thing is a got a little tummy ache in the beginning that's it. Just take it with food and ul be just fine! :)


----------



## TTCMetalMom

I had the worst time on metformin, I was also given xenical, basically a strong form of allí.....horrific! I was told to lose 5 stone! Five stone is a lot, and then I'd be underweight for my build! Before they would give me clomid, but because I kept blacking out and having heart palpitations I had to stop both. The xenical gave me the worst unstable stomach in the world, to the point where I stopped eating all together to stop the effects and I was scared to break wind just incase I ...uhmm, messed myself to be honest, I ended up losing a stone in a week for a couple of weeks before I passed out from it. The metformin gave me heart palpitations and I passed out in the middle of a busy road.
Now the doctors won't help me, they won't give me clomid and I've been trying to conceive for 4 years now. They won't help me because I'm 19 and have PCOS, and they won't help with things like IVF until I'm 23......I'm glad some ladies have had some success, I'm just waiting until I find something to help that won't hurt me too much.


----------



## betty14

Metal, so sorry you had such a bad time! And that's doc sounds like an idiot telling you to lose so much you would be under weight!!

I hope things get better for you soon and lots of :dust: to you!

X x x


----------

